# Stolen Bikes



## de_dog (Oct 6, 2012)

If you know what these are then you will share my outrage at them being stolen from their owners garage. If not, be advised they are rare and valuable.

*Stolen* from last night from *Heanor, Derbys* (Friday/Sat 5th/6th Oct 2012)

Please keep an eye out.... they are NOT common bikes.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 6, 2012)

There are some real scumbags out there, I hope the bikes are found.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice bikes, proper old skool. Hope you get them back.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Has the theft been posted on bmxtalk and radbmx?


----------



## de_dog (Oct 6, 2012)

Not my bikes!!, am posting for a friend.

Yes thanks Chip, guys have done FB and RAD


----------



## spitfire (Oct 6, 2012)

Posted up on Facebook, I know a few people in the region so hopefully they will keep an ear out.


----------



## de_dog (Mar 6, 2013)

Another one - *Stolen from Chester Green area of Derby*

Taken from a shed while the owner was on holiday, early March 2013


----------

